# 0xc0000005



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

I've been getting the following error lately when trying to install certain programs, such as Firefox:

"The application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000005). Click on OK to terminate the application."

Anyone have any ideas as to what might be causing this?


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

What virus software are you running?


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

Norton Antivirus 2005.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Generally related to antivirus and firewall software:
http://aumha.org/win5/kbestop.php#0x05


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

The error you're linking to though isn't the one I'm getting. The error I'm getting has a "c" after the "x," also, there are six 0s after the xc rather than seven. Also, the error I'm getting says "The application failed to initialize properly," not INVALID_PROCESS_ATTACH_ATTEMPT. One other thing I think I should mention --- it's not a blue screen error, it's just a dialogue box.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

One very quick way to find out exactly what it is that is causing the fault... look in the Event Log... (Control Panel, Admin Tools, Event Log).


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

But what exactly should I be looking for, though? I can find the error in question in the log, but it doesn't really give me any details. Well, it does give me a bit more info, it says Event ID 26 and "Application popup: SETUP.EXE - Application Error : The application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000005). Click on OK to terminate the application."


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

It seems to refer to the last piece of software that you installed which required a reboot. can you remember what that might have been?


----------



## Agent0042 (Mar 1, 2004)

It didn't require a reboot. It's a dialogue box which pops up any time I attempt to install anything. I can get rid of the dialogue box, but I can't get it to do the installation.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

Agent0042 said:


> It didn't require a reboot. It's a dialogue box which pops up any time I attempt to install anything. I can get rid of the dialogue box, but I can't get it to do the installation.


rereaD THE PREVIOUS POST


----------

